# Channels misaligned in Brighthouse Cable Florida



## fobia79 (Jun 17, 2010)

I woke up today noticing that all channels shifted one position on the lineup. I called TiVo support and they say brighthouse announced the shift but did not do it. Then I called brighthouse and they told me is a known issue and that it was reported to the engineering department. I am a Orange County (Orlando) customer. 
If you have this issue please call and report the issue. It's posted on their knowledge base.


----------



## Randman (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for posting this.  I noticed it this morning, and wanted to check the forum before I started rebooting and other troubleshooting options. 

Darned annoying!


----------



## TiVoToo (Sep 12, 2006)

Randman said:


> Thanks for posting this. I noticed it this morning, and wanted to check the forum before I started rebooting and other troubleshooting options.
> 
> Darned annoying!


I didn't notice until this evening, and did a reboot of T/A and TiVo to convince myself it was a BHN issue with channel mapping. Affects both my TiVos. It IS annoying. I'm having to go in and set up Manual Recordings for Shows that were to be recorded this evening. Fortunately, all of the shows already recorded before I noticed the problem are repeated.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Same thing started for me about 6:30 this morning on my Roamio basic. I was watching CNBC and then all of a sudden I was watching MSNBC without having done anything.

I did all the usual suspects things on the TiVo but nothing changed. One thing I did notice along the way is that the SD channels (3-digit) work fine but the HD (4-digit) ones are broken.

I talked to Brighthouse support about an hour ago and while I was on the phone the tech's got a bulletin that they have an issue with TiVo and CableCard and the fix could take 24-48 hours.

EDIT: Just got some additional info on this one from Brighthouse via dslreports.com where one of their tech resources regularly provides assistance. According to the update, they have a resolution but it will not be deployed until after midnight.


----------



## zentsang (May 9, 2013)

Exact same thing here. Apparently there were 2 new channels added in the early morning (August 21). Channels 1011 and 1918 which are Spanish language channels. They are exactly the same but what I noticed is all the channels prior to 1011 were ok ... but anything after was shifted by 1. The other odd thing is the TV Guide actually shows 2 channel 1011s (WTMOCD and WTMOCD2) and 2 channel 1918s (also WTMOCD and WTMOCD2).

I called support but all 3 people had me do was reload the channels (that 30 minute process of resetting the channels). It didn't work. So they are apparently opening a ticket to some 3rd party company called Tribune or Tribute which apparently is supposed to update Tivo any time the Bright House channels change. The down side is 2 of the tech told me it could take up to 1 week for any kind of response. So in the meantime... the Tivo is useless as a DVR. How can they run a business like that?? I mean 1 erroneous channel change and you have a massive amount of people down... for up to a week???!!! Really??

Another thing to add is it is definitely a Tivo Channel Guide issue because I also have a cable box from Bright House which does not have this channel shifting issue. All the channels work fine on it.

So according to the support people, I should hear something back from this Tribute or Tribune company within 5-7 days but this is out of Tivo's hands.

All I can say is... as much as I love the Tivo interface... I'm starting to think about switching back to the Bright House boxes now that they finally upgraded their boxes to High-Def menus and you can record 6 channels at once now. Because if I will be out of sync every time someone updates the channels incorrectly... it's not worth the week long frustration each time.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW, this is a shock to find that everything that was supposed to record today recorded the wrong channel and will continue to do so until they fix this. What a mess!! Something like this should have had an announcement from both Tivo and Bright House.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Looks like they didn't fix it overnight, still broken for me. Now over 24 hours since it started


----------



## TiVoToo (Sep 12, 2006)

When I discovered this issue, I sent a text message to my daughter who is on BHN CFL, and has a S3 w/o a TA, to inform her of the issue. She checked the channels on her TiVo and texted back that they were all OK. Are those affected all using TA?

Update: Never mind. I see from this thread at dslreports.com that it is a TA issue.


----------



## pje56 (Apr 17, 2008)

I noticed this problem yesterday morning but didn't have much time to resolve it. I went through the channel setup a few times, rebooted the running adapter, etc, with no resolution. I put in a support request with Tivo (via the website) but no response.

I called Brighthouse this morning and the rep I spoke with "never heard of such an issue." They are sending a tech out but after reading the post here that will be a waste of time.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm pissed tech support first told me to do a new guided setup, then to do one with a random zip code, then my normal one. Of course none of this fixed it and I have two affected tivos and wasted hours on this "fix"


hopefully they will fix today


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

fobia79 said:


> I woke up today noticing that all channels shifted one position on the lineup. I called TiVo support and they say brighthouse announced the shift but did not do it. Then I called brighthouse and they told me is a known issue and that it was reported to the engineering department. I am a Orange County (Orlando) customer.
> If you have this issue please call and report the issue. It's posted on their knowledge base.


Yep... I called yesterday after rebooting our three TiVos and their Tuning Adapters. Even tried powering one of them down and restarting it.

And can confirm that it's still an issue this morning :-(!


----------



## zentsang (May 9, 2013)

Following on to my previous post... like everyone else here... the problem was not resolved over night for me either. I figure the 3 reps I talked to yesterday (Susan, Pete, and Andrew) were just reading from their scripts and making everyone go through the Guided Setup because since it can take up to 30 minutes... they don't sit on the phone with you. Then when it didn't work and you call back, they read the second line in the script which tells them to say "it can take from 5 to 7 days" because they rely on this 3rd party company between Bright House and Tivo to fix the channel information they provided. But then tell you to try the Guided Setup again but this time switch Zip Codes, go into Advanced Settings and pick a different line-up (like Basic versus Extended cable). Then when you call back again, they tell you the same "5-7 days" thing and yet again try to get you to do the Guided Setup even if you tell them you've done it multiple times already.

So I am going to call again today and see if I can get to a true supervisor ... not their buddy to the left who plays supervisor. I'm also going to mention this forum thread for reference so they realize it's not just a 1 person problem... it's potentially affecting thousands. And how in the world do they think this is a good way to run a business? This channel line-up they get from this 3rd party is probably just some Excel or XML file. They know the issue happened after adding those Spanish channels the morning of August 21. So they know exactly what to look for. Why would this take 5-7 days?? It just doesn't make sense.

Anyway, I'll post what I find out.


----------



## zentsang (May 9, 2013)

OK... so I didn't get a supervisor. However, the rep I talked to (Josh) knew exactly what I was talking about. As I was describing the channel-shift issue... he said, "You're with Bright House right?". He then proceeded to explain that is has been pushed to the top of the fix-it list because it's considered a mass-outage/problem. He also clarified the 5-7 day resolution time and that this should get resolved by Monday at the latest because the techs work on the weekends. He also clarified that this "Tribune" company that provides the channel listings/updates is not only between Bright House and Tivo but all providers. He then let me know that my issue has been attached the collective ticket that's been opened.

So it really is a sit and wait situation. A Supervisor isn't gonna fix it themselves so it's useless talking to them other than to express frustration in the process. So I'll just have to use Hulu or Amazon Prime to get any shows my DVR doesn't catch for now.

But there you have it. They are actively working on it and classify it as a mass-outage/problem so it has a high priority.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

This appears to be worse than a 1 place digit shift. I was going to try to do some manual recordings and tried first for the Tonight Show on NBC and thought I could do 1021 instead of 1020. Something told me to test it out and I found that since 1021-1023 are not channels I have that 1024 is actually 1020 yet other channels are just +1 so yay fun if you're going to do manual recordings then just recording a sequential channel may not work, or it might. Or they might fix it in the middle of recording stuff and what was working will not longer work.


----------



## pje56 (Apr 17, 2008)

It seems I got my channels back but now they have all been shifted up by one but the channel logos now match up, (i.e. NBCSP was 1152 and is now 1153). However the guide shows "To Be Announced" for channels from 1102 - 1374. It seems some data is being filled in, (HBO, Showtime, etc. all seem to have info in the guide now).


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

latest update from Brighthouse on dslreports is that they are still working on it and some folks might start to see improvement. The tech resource said:

....some of you may actually self resolve over some time provided you do not reboot the TA's...just leave them be....the others rest assured we are working on it.

They seem to know what it is but don't have a solid resolution still.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Called Brighthouse support again (last call was last night) and the front-line folks absolutely are aware of the issue now but state they have no idea when it will be fixed.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Out of shear curiosity since we can't seem to get any information from Brighthouse I decided to call TiVo support to see what they had on the issue. I was told by the rep I spoke to that Brighthouse pushed a CableCard update out yesterday that corrupted (his word not mine) all the CableCards in the Florida area that caused this.

The interesting thing is TiVo says they've only gotten 24 calls (including mine) on this issue. Seems that would be considered an isolated problem so I wonder how much energy is actually being expended on a resolution for just 24 customers.


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

Folks,

To be clear Tivo has no knowledge of this issue whatsoever and I am addressing the Tivo Customer Care communication issue now. The issue has nothing to do with cable card updates in any way. Simply, there have been no updates. This issue is with the Tuning Adapter, is limited to a small number of CFL customers and we are working with the vendor to resolve the issue as quickly as possible. This is not exclusive to Tivo. For the latest information I invite you to watch this thread https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/r29477650-CableCARD-off-by-one-channel as it will contain the most up to date information. Please do not re-boot your Tuning Adapter until further notice. Thank you for your patience and understanding and please accept our apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm having the same issue. I've been communicating with the @BrightHouseCare twitter account. Unfortunately @BrightHouseCare started getting snarky, so I had to call in. I got a credit for the two days so far. Make sure you get your credit too guys.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Day 4 and still no fix from Brighthouse. Having to do the mass delete of everything recorded every day since all of it is random junk is getting old. Since I only have a Roamio basic with 4 tuners I don't have the option to schedule things to record manually as well as normal, too many all tuners in use issues so I've been unable to record any content since Thursday morning when this mess started. Which means the TiVo service I'm paying for each month has been rendered essentially useless by Brighthouse. I'm reaching the end of my patience.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd like to thank Brighthouse from the bottom of my heart for their incompetence in this matter which has helped convince my family what an irrelevant behemoth they are. We've effectively been without cable for 4 days now and somehow we didn't fall of the surface of the planet and feel effectively entertained. I do believe my dream of finally cutting the cord is about to come true. Brighthouse, pretty please make sure my wife misses True Blood, Big Brother, and Witches of East End effectively assuring I can say goodbye to that fat monthly cable bill. Oh, as an added bonus those missed recordings should be of a Spanish station which you seem so fond of constantly adding/dropping/adding. Mmmk? Thanks Brighthouse. You guys rock.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Day 5 and it's still broken and Brighthouse refuses to say anything other than 'you just have to wait'. This is likely to force me to cancel my service from Brighthouse.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

donsullivan said:


> Day 5 and it's still broken and Brighthouse refuses to say anything other than 'you just have to wait'. This is likely to force me to cancel my service from Brighthouse.


I finally gave up and tested out the suggested workaround - remove the TA entirely. You can then get all but SDV channels (BBC America, Velocity, etc.). At least my major season passes work, but this is still an extremely diminished service.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Looks like mine might be restored to normal now. It seems the notes about this being a Tribune data issue up on Post #5 above and we should not expect resolution until Monday have proven themselves out.


----------



## zentsang (May 9, 2013)

Yep... We didn't do anything and about 10:30am (Aug 25) both Tivo DVRs got an update and all the channels were back in alignment. So the universe is back in order and my wife has returned to her happy, Zen state since the DVR is recording her shows correctly again. 

I still think it's really stupid that 1 mistake by this 3rd party "Tribune" company has the ability to knock thousands and thousands of Tivo subscribers out of whack and it takes soooo long to restore service. Just imagine if this was your bank and they told you that there was an error in the number of zeros in your account so instead of $1,000 you only have $100 until some third party company fixes their database... and it will take 5-7 days to resolve. I'm just saying.


----------



## pje56 (Apr 17, 2008)

if you read the DSL reports thread you will see that mis-aligned channel problem had nothing to do with Tivo or the 3rd party Tribune company. It didn't affect everyone with a TA. The problem had to do with some TAs so it was an issue that the TA company (Cisco) had to resolve along with BH. It was an odd problem as it didn't affect everyone with a TA.

My channels are all back to normal (yesterday afternoon). However I don't have updated channel information with "To be announced" listed for channels 1102 up to 1374. I've rebooted my Tivo and forced a connection to Tivo for a guide update but no luck.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

it is all fixed now for everyone


----------

